

Uber is Hiring - Uber_Tech

Uber is looking for engineers!<p>Do you like our service and want to bring them to the next level? Do you have a beef with our app and want to fix it? Then you should apply to join our team. We are ambitious, engaged and excited about disrupting the transportation industry across the world.  Not just another social web app: we are moving real assets and real people around their cities.<p>Requirements:<p>Excellent coding skill and understanding of distributed systems
Experience of the full web technology stack and proficiency creating applications in one server side framework.
Passion for developing, releasing, and maintaining large-scale web applications.
Tremendous attention to detail and an ability to build reliable, scalable, and flexible software
Confidence learning new languages; we love generalists.
A scrappy, get it done attitude that completes high quality projects and tackles unforeseen challenges<p>Skills:
Proficient programming in dynamic high level languages such as Python, Ruby, or JavaScript
Experience with PostgreSQL or MySQL
Knowledge or understanding in other languages such as C++ or Java
Strong communication and documentation skills<p>Uber Perks:<p>Travel like a diplomat: employees are showered with Uber credits.
Medical, Dental, Vision Insurance
Competitive compensation plan
Choice of computer and gear
Ground floor opportunity and as an early member of our team; you’ll shape the business direction of the company.<p>We&#x27;re bringing Uber to every major city in the world. We need brains and passion to make it happen and we’re excited about what we’re building.  We hope you are too!<p>To apply, please email your resume and job description to jonathan at uber dot com<p>Thank you for your interest!
======
martey
You might actually get more responses if you posted in the "Who's Hiring"
thread for this month instead of creating a separate post:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6139927](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6139927)

------
applecore
Awesome, but you should use the official jobs board (without comments):

[https://news.ycombinator.com/jobs](https://news.ycombinator.com/jobs)

~~~
MIT_Hacker
Uber wasn't YC

Edit: And thus can't use the official jobs board

